# Reward Program How To's



## Maleficent2

the old thread has disappeared so let's start a new one.

Before you start any Reward program you should :

1. Get a free email address or two to sign up for RP with. You do not want to use the one you use for everyday email because you will get alot of spam.
Gmail(google) is good or yahoo. Gmail you will need an invite but there are plenty out there to be had just ask

2. Make sure your computer is protected, firewalls, spyware & antivirus all up to date see the how to remove thread from here BUGS and SPIES 

3. Start with a few programs and happy rewarding.

4. Also please remember referrals are not allowed on the rewards board. If you need a referral you can PM a member. But members are not supposed to ask or post referral links on the DIS boards.



Happy Rewarding
Mal


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.mypoints.com


very easy to do. you click on Max when he has been sited someone will post.

you also get emails with links to follow for points. You can also earn points for signing up for offers through these emails.

if you purchase items on the internet you can go through Mypoints for points.

POP UP BLOCKER MUST BE OFF


Mal


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.rewardtv.com

Watch TV and earn rewards 

watch your favorite TV programs then go to RTV and answer Trivia about them to earn points.

also do surveys for points and answer the dailey trivia question.

Points can be redeemed at cash out dates, thru auctions, sweeps and special offers.


----------



## aka-mad4themouse

At CR, you have both daily and weekly "clicks" on banner ads for points. To do these:
Click on the "Earn Rewards" tab and move your cursor down the drop-down menu to the "Daily Visits" link.
Click on that and you will change pages. There are currently 5 points on the daily page. Click on the first banner (today it's The Car Loan Center). Again, you will change pages.
You will now need to click on the banner on this page to earn your points. A new window will open up and a CR banner at the top of the page will aslk to to "Please Wait While Your Account is Being Credited". When it is done, the CR banner will read "Congratulations! Your account has been credited for this visit."
You can now close this window and return to the Daily Web Visits page by clicking the back arrow on your browser.
Continue doing this for all the daily clicks on this page. Don't forget that some banner require you to click around within the site in order for CR to be credited with your visit. CR can deduct any points from your account for not complying with the rules.
Once you have finished the daily web visits, you can do the daily trivia. This is what you're seeing posted here in that strange code that we speak. Choose the correct answer from the multiple choice list and click the "Submit Trivia Answer and See If You've Won" button. The page will change and if you've answered correctly, you will get a congratulations screen and will be encouraged to click on one of the sponsors' banners.
If you haven't done the weekly click in the past 7 days, do that as well. Follow the same instructions as above and make sure that you do a search to get full credit.
CR will also send paid emails to your email address. These emails usually appear as "newsletters" and offer additional points for clicking on the featured ad and doing a short survey, a free sign up offer or just supplying your email address or zip code. I don't do anything more than supply my email address. These sites usually have "surveys" that they expect you to complete in order to qualify for their prize drawings.

You can also earn points by entering contests, applying for credit cards, referring other people to CR, doing signup offers, trial offers and shopping online.

If you choose to shop online, make sure that you sign onto CR first and then choose the link from CR to the vendor of your choice. Be sure to use your CR email address when shopping. When your confirmation email arrives, forward it along with your CR user id # to shopping@creationsrewards . net. They are very good at crediting your shopping points within 24 hours and often within just a few hours!

If you only do the daily clicks and emails, it will take a long time to earn any rewards. However, you do a lot of shopping online, especially around the holidays, you can really rack up the points. The minimum cashout is at the $5 level, which roughly translates to 1,000 - 1,200 points, depending on the type of reward that you're cashing in for.


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

*Quick Rewards* - www.quickrewards.net

Daily Trivia - could earn you 1-cent if you're a winner

The following are found on the menu on the right side page when you sign in, under Earn Cash.
Clicks/Search - Every 24 hours click the Search links. Most are worth 1 ref point and there are usually at least 25 links.
Ref Points can later be converted to cash 10 ref points = 1 cent

Signup - Contests, Free Stuff, Newsletters - various cash rewards for confirming sign ups. Follow directions for the offer. Refresh the page, click Confirm Signup (if you have a pop-up blocker, press <ctrl> when you click). Sometimes you only need to type "I registered". Use a "spam" email for offers - and it doesn't have to be the address you registered at QR.


Shopping (tab next to Earn Cash) - carious levels of cash rewards for shopping online. Shop, type your purchase amount (pre-tax and shipping) in the box for the store shopped, email store's confirmation email to QR - the address will appear when you enter you purchase amount.

Cashout - NO Minimum! PayPal, gift certificates (purchase in "stacks", per list)

Quick Rewards is *quick* to process credits and payouts. One of the best sites for being rewarded for shopping.


----------



## eller

MRS  www.millersrewardshop.com

I do:
Daily Searches
Daliy Visits
Weekly Visits daily and 

Featured Sponsors every other day.

The Featured Sponsors are helping make points add up a bit faster then they were.  Some things don't credit, but I do them anyway while I'm doing other programs that way I don't have to take the time to figure out which ones they are.

They are reliable about payment.  There aren't a lot of "prizes" right now, but they will restock soon, I'm sure.

They have sign ups, newletters, contests and other places to visit for points also.

Have a great day!

Lori


----------



## indylaw99

deleted.


----------



## catjammies

We've had a Disney Visa for a long time.

I understand you have to call/email in order to "download" or claim    
your points before you can use them.

Anyone know where to call/email in order to do this?  

I seem to remember the primary member must do this - but they make it quite confusing - Now I don't even know which bank the Disney Visa is with these days - Hasn't it changed like 3 times?

Do I call the bank or Disney itself or what?    HELP!!!!!!


----------



## ilovepooh

I just applied for the Disney Visa and it was through Chase Bank.  I don't have a phone number, but at least maybe you could contact the bank directly to see if they can help you.  Hope this was helpful to you.


----------



## crdshrk007

the phone number is 1-800-436-7999 .

you have to have atleast $20.00 to cash in the first time, but after that

you can do it every $10. if you wish.

but you can check the balance on your Disney RewardsSM Card by calling Chase Cardmember Services at (800) 436-7999 

then once you get your card you must call (888) 205-5922  to activate it

hope this helps

cardshark007


----------



## tiggermei

You may also go to Chase's website www.chase.com and sign on to your personal Visa account. From there, you can view and manage your rewards. Be aware that the card will not arrive for about 10 days and they'll tell you that. Actually, they'll tell you about 14 days.


----------



## Guzzi

Im totally confused and need help.  Do you folks mean to say that when I recieve my Disney Visa (with which I can earn rewards dollars) I can earn additionally rewards points by enrolling in one of these programs and reading web sites and getting junk mail on a yahoo mail account? this sounds almost too good to be true?!    could you please explain this process to someone who has not clue?

Thanks 




Maleficent2 said:


> the old thread has disappeared so let's start a new one.
> 
> Before you start any Reward program you should :
> 
> 1. Get a free email address or two to sign up for RP with. You do not want to use the one you use for everyday email because you will get alot of spam.
> Gmail(google) is good or yahoo. Gmail you will need an invite but there are plenty out there to be had just ask
> 
> 2. Make sure your computer is protected, firewalls, spyware & antivirus all up to date see the how to remove thread from here BUGS and SPIES
> 
> 3. Start with a few programs and happy rewarding.
> 
> 4. Also please remember referrals are not allowed on the rewards board. If you need a referral you can PM a member. But members are not supposed to ask or post referral links on the DIS boards.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Rewarding
> Mal


----------



## peanutt0512

subscribe


----------



## ella6599

Guzzi said:


> Im totally confused and need help.  Do you folks mean to say that when I recieve my Disney Visa (with which I can earn rewards dollars) I can earn additionally rewards points by enrolling in one of these programs and reading web sites and getting junk mail on a yahoo mail account? this sounds almost too good to be true?!    could you please explain this process to someone who has not clue?
> 
> Thanks



These are totally separate from the Disney Visa...you don't need to have a credit card at all to sign up...

My personal favorite program is www.mypoints.com. Although you don't get cash or Disney rewards, the points build up quicker for just clicking. (It's taken 2 years for me to get to $20 on SR and that was through several online shopping credits). And I get cards for things I'd spend cash on anyway (Target, Walmart, Starbucks  )


----------



## mickeyfan1

Guzzi said:


> Im totally confused and need help.  Do you folks mean to say that when I recieve my Disney Visa (with which I can earn rewards dollars) I can earn additionally rewards points by enrolling in one of these programs and reading web sites and getting junk mail on a yahoo mail account? this sounds almost too good to be true?!    could you please explain this process to someone who has not clue?
> 
> Thanks



Actually, if you sign up for SR. QR and my points, you don't get any junk mail, just paid emails from them. 

Now if you have a Disney Visa and you use it for online shopping and you shop through SR or QR. you will get a rebate into your account, usually 4%. You will also get the Disney rewards point in your Vias account, so say you go to SR. click through to Disney Shopping, spend $100.00, you will get $4.00 in your SR account, and one Visa reward point. You save up the SR credits and can cash them in on Disey Gift Cards, it's free money!


----------



## pilikia97

I just started with a few of these programs, and I have come across a situation: Sometimes the same offers show up on the various reward sites...
Will the second offer clicked on through the second program still credit even though I may have signed up previously on a different reward program's site?

For example: The offers for registering to receive the "Ideal Bite" newsletter...I had signed up for it through SR, but now I see it is also offered on QR. If I click it through on QR, will I still get that credit on QR even though "Ideal Bite" has my email address from SR?  

Tthanks for the help if you can!


----------



## M 'n C

pilikia97 said:


> I just started with a few of these programs, and I have come across a situation: Sometimes the same offers show up on the various reward sites...
> Will the second offer clicked on through the second program still credit even though I may have signed up previously on a different reward program's site?
> 
> For example: The offers for registering to receive the "Ideal Bite" newsletter...I had signed up for it through SR, but now I see it is also offered on QR. If I click it through on QR, will I still get that credit on QR even though "Ideal Bite" has my email address from SR?
> 
> Tthanks for the help if you can!




Sorry you can't repeat offers like that across sites.  Once you complete an offer some where you are done with that offer otherwise it is considered fraud and grounds to have credits revoked and banning from reward sites.


----------



## pilikia97

Thanks for the answer!  Good grief- now how do yas keep it all straight, lol?!


----------



## lighttech

This all sounds pretty interesting.  Thanks for the info.  In general, how much time do y'all put in each week/day, etc. to make this worthwhile?


----------



## Floridagal23

With sunshine rewards, do you do the paid emails like on inbox dollars? If so, how can I get the paid e-mails? I am so new to sunshine rewards and really never log in because I have no idea!!

Also, is there a thread about the new version of shared reviews? Love that site!


----------



## Andrea

Floridagal23 said:


> With sunshine rewards, do you do the paid emails like on inbox dollars? If so, how can I get the paid e-mails? I am so new to sunshine rewards and really never log in because I have no idea!!
> 
> Also, is there a thread about the new version of shared reviews? Love that site!




hey you might want to registered and ask the questions on sunshine message board, they are so great. If you sign up for the message board i believe you can get their a 5 cent or 10 cent credit also


----------



## eshankin

We have it and love it.


----------



## jgraney106

*The way I keep things straight is, I only do shopping through Quick Rewards and only surveys and sign ups through Sunshine Rewards. Otherwise I would get too confused. 
                                                                 Carol*


----------



## thymed

Sunshine Rewards is very easy and a great way to earn rewards for Disney or even cash. They now have thousands of shopping links, they offer miscellaneous credits from a few pennies to a few dollars for signing up for certain offers, they have paid emails too. They offer .80 a day for completing daily surveys and they offer bonuses for a certain number of surveys completed in a month. They are a nice and close knit community. I have personally earned over $700 there in the last two years and one of the members has earned over $3000.  If you would more info or to sign up and earn an extra .50 right away please let me know.


----------



## knewton64

Also, please remember that it takes approx 3 weeks from the time you make the redemption request to receive your disney dream dollar gift card.
 

- Kris


----------



## lorimatt

Does anyone have a referral link to get started on this program?  Would I have time to click & earn (& receive) rewards propr to an Oct trip to Disney if I'm not doing any online shopping??? 
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## eller

Which rewards site are you looking for a referral from?

Lori


----------



## jennykay

lorimatt said:


> Does anyone have a referral link to get started on this program?  Would I have time to click & earn (& receive) rewards propr to an Oct trip to Disney if I'm not doing any online shopping???
> Any help would be appreciated!



subbing and hoping to hear an answer to this...


----------



## cglaura

You don't need a referral, you just go to the site and sign up.

It is definitely possible to earn money for October.  Just make sure you take note of the terms for whatever site you are using, some take a month or so to receive.

Great free earnings lie in the daily greenfield, your2cents, otx type of surveys.

Also good to note:  you can only complete an offer once.  Meaning, if you do an offer on Sunshine Rewards, you cannot do it on Quick Rewards, etc.

And daily surveys: use the same email and info every time.

Only one account per household....and things track by i.p. address...so for instance, you can't do an offer on SR, and then your hubbie do it on QR, b/c it will be coming from the same computer/house so considered fraud.

Get a generic email account from someplace like yahoo, gmail, hotmail, gmx, etc.  You will get alot of spam, so don't use your regular daily email.

I have not had any issues in two years getting any spam at home/snail mail, so don't worry about that.

You may get phone calls, so you may want to look into a free voicemail service to avoid "dinnertime" calls.  Then you can go on and listen and reply to anything you are interested in.

Main point:  use all real info, valid emails, addresses, phone.  Otherwise you could be banned.

I have great success with Sunshine Rewards and Cashduck.  I've heard good things about QR, but never used them so can't comment.  Just be sure to keep things separate.  Like, the things I do on SR I always do on SR (shopping, etc), the things on CD only on CD (AMP, your2cents, certain freebie types) so I won't accidentally do an offer twice.

I earn about $60/month.  Some months more if I win a contest or something.  Nothing to quit your dayjob over, but enough to sweeten the disny pot 

PS:  I think it is against board rules to ask or offer referrals...


----------



## etoiles

If you have not done surveys on Opinion outpost, then I highly recommend it. Most of the survey sites take you forever to earn rewards or make you go to other sites and give personal information. Not O.O. It tells you up front how long the survey will take and how many points you earn.

In about 6 months I have earned $55 by just taking a survey now and then. 1-2 times a week. I was shocked when I saw my balance because I rarely even take surveys from them and when I see a long one with few points I delete it. 

It's not a ton but it will buy me and my hubby a few souvenirs on our trip!


----------



## superkuhner




----------



## poohbear8

I know everyone has their favorites, but if I was only ready to add one more site now, which one would it be?

I do Mypoints now. That earns my T-rex GC, since there isn't one around here.

I'm heading to WDW in October, so I may not be able to earn enough now. I'm just wondering if there is a better one to choose over another?


----------



## DisneyCampers

I also like mypoints for my RFC GF. Very easy to do.
I also like sunshine rewards 
I do quickrewards and creationrewards also do not spend as much time on these just mainly the clicks so points and money add up slower, although just from doing clicks I cashed out 17.00 in disney dollars a couple of days ago.

No disney dollars, but where I earn most of my money and spend most of my time is treasure trooper, love there referral program also.

you can pm me with any questions about any of them


----------



## tophatne1

cool


----------



## burzynsk

I never knew there were so many opportunities to get points through this program!  Thanks!!!


----------



## drlex95

I really like swagbucks.  It is is search site with other options.  I get Amazon gift cards all the time.  All you do is search for the sites you normally go to.  For example, if you want to go to facebook.  Just type facebook in the search bar.  Then click on the result that gets you to facebook.  Simetimes you win sometimes you don't.


----------



## diamondpixienc

Quick question.... Can you open a Chase bank account and use reward points in general to purchase Disney GC through their rewards redemption site or is it only exclusive to the Disney Visa card by Chase? Sorry if this is a dumb question.  There isn't a Chase bank in my area and I would rather just open an online checking account then get another CC.


----------



## lwelch

Hi,

I am new to this.  What are the points used for after you accumulate them?  Do they help with discounted Disney trips?

Thanks,
Lori


----------



## jcarwash

lwelch said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this.  What are the points used for after you accumulate them?  Do they help with discounted Disney trips?
> 
> Thanks,
> Lori



Hi, the rewards are used to buy Disney things. You can use them to pay for (or help pay for) your trips, buy things at the Disney store (online or in-store), etc.

For example, we have used our rewards at the Disney Store, at Disney World to pay for tips when we had free dining, and on a Disney cruise to help pay for our excursion and room charges.


----------



## tanyatpb

great information!


----------



## connie254

With so many of these sites no longer active or so dfficult to get points(CR, SR), what new ones are there?
I started jingit and beezag and have been using mypoints, freeride, QR, swagbucks and bing.  Prefer ways to get points and rewards without spending money or crashing my computer.  Survey sites are hit or miss.  I don't have time to invest 20-30 min and then be told sorry, don't qualify.


----------



## adoucet

drlex95 said:


> I really like swagbucks.  It is is search site with other options.  I get Amazon gift cards all the time.  All you do is search for the sites you normally go to.  For example, if you want to go to facebook.  Just type facebook in the search bar.  Then click on the result that gets you to facebook.  Simetimes you win sometimes you don't.



Swagbucks is my favorite rewards program/site. I've already earned a $50 paypal gift card that I'll be putting toward my Christmas trip this year. I'm working on another $50 paypal gift card right now!


----------



## Pat329

I just received my redemption card and was wondering if I could use it towards any extra charges billed to my room.  We're getting free DDP so I thought it might be easier to just charge anything not covered with DDP to my room and then just pay everything at checkout with my reward dollars.  Can I do this?  Thanks!

And....is there anyplace that doesn't accept this in any of the parks?


----------



## jenn-n-okla

knewton64 said:


> Also, please remember that it takes approx 3 weeks from the time you make the redemption request to receive your disney dream dollar gift card.
> 
> 
> - Kris



Good to know.  I  need to get mine done.  I hope the charges we just put to pay for our trip will be on there.  $1200 trip should get me some points.  It would totally sucked if they weren't available till after the trip.


----------



## mosdata

connie254 said:


> With so many of these sites no longer active or so dfficult to get points(CR, SR), what new ones are there?
> I started jingit and beezag and have been using mypoints, freeride, QR, swagbucks and bing.  Prefer ways to get points and rewards without spending money or crashing my computer.  Survey sites are hit or miss.  I don't have time to invest 20-30 min and then be told sorry, don't qualify.



Treasuretroopr is another good site to earn.  You don't get disney dollars but they do pay out, in cash, every month.

There is so much to do on that site, it may look a little confusing at first.  If you want to join & have any questions, just feel free to PM me.


----------



## RoseAFlame

Can I use my Disney Rewards to pay for an entire hotel bill at WDL at say the Grand Hotel, if I have $1,000 reward points? Thanks in advance!


----------



## lanejudy

RoseAFlame said:


> Can I use my Disney Rewards to pay for an entire hotel bill at WDL at say the Grand Hotel, if I have $1,000 reward points? Thanks in advance!



At the Grand Californian?  Yes you can!  You'll want to transfer those points to a Rewards Redemption Card, then that will be processed by the resort similar to a gift card.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Babycole64

Has anyone experienced slow processing of payments made to their DR Visa?   I paid a large trip balance off 9 days ago and they posted the payment as received, but they still haven't updated the available credit.  I made the the payment through my checking account so it wasn't even a check that had to be processed.  I've only had the card a few months and they seem to be really slow over there ...


----------



## Dat_Knee

Anyone have any more info on this?


----------

